# Grand chrome



## bman95

Anyone got eyes on the grand? Was gonna fish the lower river tomorrow or sunday, depending on the ice levels. Hoping saint clair will be fishable so I can scratch the itch


----------



## KTkiff

bman95 said:


> Anyone got eyes on the grand? Was gonna fish the lower river tomorrow or sunday, depending on the ice levels. Hoping saint clair will be fishable so I can scratch the itch


I am pretty sure it's all locked up


----------



## bman95

Thanks, I figured as much. Back to ice fishing lol


----------



## ldrjay

My honey hole is open by the bridges.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Its fishable by the bridges.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Im gonna try n be out sunday across from st Clair 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

Thanks for the heads up, I might hit up the rock tomorrow and try in between the bridges on sunday


----------



## ldrjay

I t looked great from what I saw in morn on way home and tonight on way to work saw two cars. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

Started off at the rocky and got nothing there as usual so I headed up to the grand and got there around 5. I got two and my buddy missed one so the day wasn't a total loss.


----------



## y-town

Nice, what kind of bait were you using? Hit conneaut and got skunked, ice fishers weren't catching any either.


----------



## racetech

Hit the upper grand today. Caught iced line and frozen bait lol. My 8yr old hooked his first! It was on for about a second lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

y-town said:


> Nice, what kind of bait were you using? Hit conneaut and got skunked, ice fishers weren't catching any either.


Jig n maggots and old spawn from last year. We need to get a nice warmer water flood for the fishing to really start picking up, it wasn't all that great at the grand but it was a helluva lot better than getting skunked lol



furtherdownstream said:


> Bman where were you?


Lower grand


----------



## ldrjay

I know where he was my honey hole just a lil up river from there. Its a little crusted up tonight hope itll thaw a touch so I can tickle my itch.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmon king

bman95 said:


> Started off at the rocky and got nothing there as usual so I headed up to the grand and got there around 5. I got two and my buddy missed one so the day wasn't a total loss.


I wanted to fish where you were today but didn't have enough time.. congrats though bro


----------



## ldrjay

If you'd like further ill let you know what's open up here on my way home from work fri morn. Its all locked up again in the lower section. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

I live in fairport so no biggie. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seang22

Wht river is that?


----------



## seang22

Where is that located? Is it far from Columbus?


----------



## seang22

Does it flow out of Erie?


----------



## seang22

Yes and I couldn't locate the river


----------



## seang22

Appreciate it , that's wht I did I was actually searching on odnr at first.


----------



## seang22

Alum creek.. In Delaware .


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Anyone going out today? How's it looking because it seems like a nice day

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

furtherdownstream said:


> I'm out right now...no hits so far
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where at? May take a walk with the lil one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Conditions good?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

furtherdownstream said:


> Good. Conditions if water is open bring waders
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ok so I assume your up river in the faster water.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Big is an understatement. That thing is long. Hopefully its melting from underneath. Water has to be going somewhere. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassdude

Anyone have pics of the ice jam on the Grand?


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Fun pic. Looks like a great day even if no fish.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

Tough fishin today. Pretty slow, I only got one on jig and maggots by 84 bridge. Lower river still locked up


----------



## racetech

2 hours and nothing but this awesome river. Snow. And first time wading since i actually bought waders finally. Really enjoyed myself despite no fish. It was nice to get in the water and see and feel the bottom and look for holes and holding water. . . I have alot to learn lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Another i took today. Had the place all to myself

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

I got next five days off. Looks like ill be doing a little walking.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Water was very clear at 3 ft i was suprised

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Looks like a good time today. I wanted to get our there. Thought the weather would deter other people. Maybe I'll be out tomorrow afternoon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

All i had was spawn sacs today. I stopped at Karran shop to.get maggots and they are closed till 11th. Where else around here can i go? Lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassdude

Nice pics!


----------



## racetech

Damn they probably aren't open Sunday lol


----------



## racetech

nice maybe I will swing out there in morning


----------



## ldrjay

Harbor bait is only place I go anymore. Don helps me out with everything I need.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

ldrjay said:


> Harbor bait is only place I go anymore. Don helps me out with everything I need.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I second this. Don's definitely a good guy and if you got any questions he'll help you out. He has a nice supply of fly tying materials now too


----------



## ldrjay

bman95 said:


> I second this. Don's definitely a good guy and if you got any questions he'll help you out. He has a nice supply of fly tying materials now too


50 dollars less  my material supply is over flowing now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

ldrjay said:


> 50 dollars less  my material supply is over flowing now.


Haha I'm gonna head down there tomorrow and blow half my week's paycheck on materials.. I'll have enough flies and jigs tied up for the next 2 seasons!! :Banane47:


----------



## ldrjay

Im in the same boat

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

How open was the water around the 84 bridge?


----------



## racetech

Can you park where those condos flooded that they burned down? Suppose to be making that public use right?? What about over on Walnut isn't there a walking trail and parking area over there somewhere? I saw it on a map is all.


----------



## KTkiff

furtherdownstream said:


> It was open good, but fast there...best to walk further to other areas where there is slower water...wear waders
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That is good to hear I am surprised the slower areas there are open.


----------



## racetech

Heading out now. Hit up harbor bait and tackle this morning what a great place!

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Hit up helen hazen for a couple of hours. Parking lot had a gate that said area closed. I parked on the street and gave it a go. Beautiful day but no fish. Saw one other person.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Nothing in 3 hours me. Where are these fish?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Most will be stuck below the ice jam.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of steel

"Nothing in 3 hours me. Where are these fish?"

There's fish, you just have to find them. Every spot I hit on Friday and today, I caught fish and some of them were fresh.


----------



## master of steel

Sacs, both pink and chartreuse. Really had to work the water, it wasn't easy. I almost threw in the towel today. But, I stayed and once the slush burned off I start to hit some fish. Friday was the same thing as I didn't get any hits in the morning, but once the sun was higher, it bumped the water temp up, the bite turned on.


----------



## master of steel

Work the tailouts, that's where all of my fish came from.


----------



## racetech

That's the advantage of experience I guess. This is my first season steelheading. I was floating flat bottom shale 3ft deep before I thought to myself don't steelhead prefer holes and gravel bottoms? lol I tried a few holes, no luck either.


----------



## master of steel

racetech said:


> That's the advantage of experience I guess. This is my first season steelheading. I was floating flat bottom shale 3ft deep before I thought to myself don't steelhead prefer holes and gravel bottoms? lol I tried a few holes, no luck either.


I would recommend John Nagy's book Steelhead Guide - Fly Fishing Techniques and Strategies for Lake Erie Steelhead. It has a chapter on where to find steelhead during the different times of the year. 

Steelhead prefer any cover that is available. If it's flat bottom shale, look for ledges or cuts. That might be hard when the water is off color. Steelhead like to hold along the ledges or hide in the cuts.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Racetech don't feel bad. I hit nothing but then again it wasn't high yield fishing. First time I fished the grand near helen hazen so I had no clue where to go. It was nice to be outside though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

I will look into that book for sure.
It was a great day to be out. Its not even about the fish usually. I know im gonna spend more time walking and floating and looking around then actually catching anything

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

Anyone know why the Helen Hazen was closed?


----------



## racetech

Man that's funny, I looked up the book on Amazon, the first result you get is asking over $1100 for the book lmao Somebody screwed up that listing.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I'm not sure. Ran into another guy who thought the park closed was strange.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Ice jam at Helen Hansen just up stream. When that goes hope your not in the way.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Ah. I didn't walk up stream on the grand. I stayed just below where big creek came in. I guess they closed the lot to keep people safe. Where's everyone fishing in the grand then?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

Painsville park and up was fine yesterday. Get out and do some walking thats your best bet


----------



## ldrjay

Or ill show you mine. Im going to check them now. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

furtherdownstream said:


> I'm not sure how many on here are into technology, but It would be nice to have some kind of mapping system maybe that incorporated Google Maps and mark areas that are successful for fishing.


Bad idea in my opinion, and this is not because I'm greedy and want a spot all to myself. Awhile back a buddy of mine used to fish this nice spot in the upper grand. Few people knew about it, so when he went down there he only saw 2 or 3 guys for the most part. You had to park on this street, which was residential and the people there didn't mind. Then, some guy that had a popular website decided to publish everything about about that spot; where to park, what to use, where the holes were. 

So the next week my buddy goes to this spot and there's cars lined up all down the street, at least 15 or 20 cars. He walked down and couldn't find a spot to fish in because there was so many people. He headed back to his truck and a homeowner came out and yelled at my buddy for all the trash these guys were leaving behind and how rude they were. He kicked everyone out and now NO ONE can fish it. 

I don't mind helping people out and giving them a good area to fish, but I think they should figure out the good holes for themselves. It's more rewarding pulling a fish out of a hole you found rather than someone else just telling you where it is. Just my two cents.


----------



## ldrjay

I share my spots and the people I share with usually share spots for other species that I target. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

Probably not blown out tomorrow, though some of those ice jams might let loose. I'm gonna expect it to be a little stained at least


----------



## ldrjay

Snow melt doesn't stain the water as bad as the rain will. The flow will continue to rise after tomorrow with rain too it will start flowing and hopefully the ice jams will clean out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

furtherdownstream said:


> I'm not sure how many on here are into technology, but It would be nice to have some kind of mapping system maybe that incorporated Google Maps and mark areas that are successful for fishing. A lot of people probably wouldn't want to be on board with this though because of the fact that they feel once they discovered a place along the river that they are the only person privileged to fish it. I look at it from the perspective of allow all sportsman to have an equal opportunity of landing a steel head. While fishing the other day I talked to one gentleman by 84 bridge and he was friendly regarding it being difficult to find open spots. Then later a fly fisherman came driving in and charged walking past me without even saying hello. I watched him as he tore across the side of the river and then went down into it with his waders until he turned the corner of the river. This opened my eyes to how unhelpful people can be. Later that day we met another fly fisherman near the river walking the trails from Beaty's Landing and he was more than helpful in telling us where they were hitting and what he was using.


Online forums are not the place for sharing your "secret holes". Many people may feel they are the only ones who have the privilege to fish a spot but there are many others who would not hesitate to help you if they saw you on the water versus in an online forum. Thousands of people see these posts so it is not necessarily that someone doesn't want to share information with you, but that they don't want to share it with the world. There are very few "secret spots" on our rivers anyways, if you know where fish are likely holding you can look for water instead of looking for a familiar spot you saw someone catch a fish in, that's how we all develop our own "secret spots." It is also much more rewarding to just go for a hike, come upon water you think is holding fish, and hook up on a chromer. That being said, the grand fished very well in my book today, most fish were still holding in tailouts, but did get a few in slightly faster water and towards the end of the day had some nice jumps and runs with warming water. It still had 2 feet of dirty vis when I left but was increasingly stained as the day went on. Fished about 8 runs in the vicinity of beaty landing and all had at least a few willing fish.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

I would say it'll fish early morning at least, but sometimes difficult to tell as there could be a lot of melt upstream or whatnot. Be careful there were a few times today we had to get out of the water as huge flow ice (freshly broken off shore not from jams) spanning almost the entire river was coming down. People want gps coordinates when ability to understand where fish will be under given circumstances is 10x more effective. Think about it this way, you could go to 1 specific run and catch 10 fish, or go to any run and catch ten fish.


----------



## bman95

lowhole hit the nail on the head. And I remember one time fishing the rocky hearing a sound like a freight train getting closer. I look up and here is a giant ice jam as wide as the river coming right for me. Never moved that fast in waders before lol


----------



## racetech

My boy swinging my 9 footer sunday on the grand. He just turned 8 it was his first time wading. Loved every minute!!

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Im gonna try in the morn on my honey hole for half hour in the morn if its possible. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Jay when i went to harbor bait sunday i drove over the stclair bridge for first time to check it out. Looks like i will be back to fish sometime. It was all ice.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Its clear on one side now. Im gonna try n go for a few min today. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95

I'm gonna try to get out this evening for a little. It's almost at 2000 right now, how's the river looking?


----------



## ldrjay

Chocolate milk. Flow not bad just dirty.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Why has the road to indian point been closed the past couple weeks? I see people have been going in anyhow.


----------



## racetech

Looks to be rippin pretty good


Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Did he say a date or around what time?


----------



## ldrjay

Veterans is on 12or 14 I believe. Cant see the creek being a different day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick

> Veterans is on 12or 14 I believe. Cant see the creek being a different day.


They usually don't stock them on the same day.



> I asked and he said they don't tell to prevent traffic jams on the streets lol


Agree with this 100% that they shouldn't. I've seen the circus first hand on streams of the same size in PA where exact dates are announced, and I know the stocked lakes here in Ohio are insane. It's funny how serious people can get towards hatchery trout lol.....


----------



## bman95

Good thing they don't say. It would be like the maumee river walleye run lol


----------



## KTkiff

Veterans has been changed to the 26th.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

bman95 said:


> Good thing they don't say. It would be like the maumee river walleye run lol
> 
> I sure hope so! Let the crowds lube up and squeeze into the small water going after fish being pumped from a truck or bucket (whatever they use). Hopefully the main river is fishable that day


----------



## racetech

There goes the grand for the next 2 weeks lol


----------



## ldrjay

Yup


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I'm not sure why I wet my fly a couple of days ago now that I have to sit and wait till the rivers all settle down after this storm. I think I just enjoy torturing myself!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Good time to check out some smaller tribs I guess this weekend maybe. While I wait for grand to come down


----------



## ldrjay

Friday with the snow melt it will all be worse. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Stop bursting my bubble damn it lol il throw a dumbell and a baseball sized spawn sac in a hole if i have to. . . .

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

furtherdownstream said:


> racetech...if you're thinking of Paine Creek, it's a complete wash of chocolate milk. I walked it from Seeley Rd. all the way past and underneath 90 on Tuesday when it was nice out. If it was bad then this weekend it will be worse. I'm afraid to say, I highly doubt anyone is going to have any luck fishing anywhere this weekend.


Small water clears within a day or two generally, some spots will clear overnight. Depends on the melt or rain factors but there should be some ditch to fish this weekend.


----------



## racetech

Wouldn't it be a high hole if the water is up? lol And as far as g/f's.... low or high hole I don't care lmao


----------



## lowhole4trowt

I go by the grade school football splits rule. Arms extended touch fingers and get fishin'


----------



## ldrjay

Lower grand near st Clair is ice jam flood blown out!!!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## y-town

Thanks for the update. Any possible places to try? Been thinking Arcola, never been there.


----------



## ldrjay

That may be a good bet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Arcola was a mess yesterday. Not sure how fast it recovers though.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

I was at Arcola yesterday. The water wasn't that bad. It wasn't completely open. It may have gotten worse during the day, but I was suprised at how shallow it was. I was fishing 2 feet near the mouth and hitting bottom. In the past I always had my float set about 4 feet.


----------



## racetech

How was the clarity down there? When I saw it way upstream that evening it wasn't quite choc milk but it was very stained. looked more like heavy snow melt I guess than it did heavy rain


----------

